# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تست زنی

## ov3rhack

دوستان سلام من روشهای تست زنی علوم تجربی میخواستم   :Yahoo (85):

----------


## Araz

> دوستان سلام من روشهای تست زنی علوم تجربی میخواستم


لینکهای زیر می توااند به شما کمک کنند

مقاله آموزشی فنون تست زنی - کنکور

تست زنی به شیوه زمان دار - کنکور

روش کاهش اشتباهات در تست زنی توسط رتبه یک کنکور - کنکور

پاسخ به پرسش های متداول پیرامون نحوه درس خواندن و تست زدن - کنکور

تست زنی، خلاصه نویسی و دوره دروس تحلیلی - کنکور

تست زنی، خلاصه نویسی و دوره دروس توصیفی - کنکور

مقدمات بحث تست زنی ، دوره و خلاصه نویسی - کنکور




 :Y (605):

----------


## majidarts

ممنون لینک های مفیدی بود

----------

